# HELP! General Finishes Rosewood very VERY red



## MichiganJim (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey everyone, so I've got a problem. My client wanted a dark brown stain with a definite red tint to it on a recent sofa table commission. We both agreed a General Finishes Rosewood stain what appeared to match the clients existing wood tones in their home.

I don't stain often, but I felt confident enough to do this for them. I applied according to the instructions, wiping off excess before moving onto the next area on the table.

It turned out, to put it nicely, incredibly RED. I've only done one coat, but after showing it to a friend, we both kind of agree it's just too light. Looking at other peoples projects this tone comes through very very dark. I almost think it's on the right track, but it's just TOO light.

I've not put a top coat on yet. I'm planning on doing Arm-R-Seal.

The wood is red oak.

My options (I think): 
1) do another coat
2) another coat, but let it soak in longer
3) stain with a dark brown over this.
4) burn the table

Will the Am-R-Seal darken the tone?

PLEASE HELP 
I'm open to all ideas. I need to get this figured out today so I can top coat the next two days and deliver this week,

thanks so much in advance.

Jim


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

1) Practice on scraps first saving the recipes on the back

2) Present samples to customer and agree on the recipe.

3) Run a test sample on say the underside of the top and the customer will have a better idea
of what to expect.

4) To get the dark brown color you're after this might make your day:










5) You got this big guy no problem, easy peasy and good luck.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I agree with waho6o9. I'm also a General finish user.

Aj


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, wahoo has it right, always work out your finish schedule on scraps, before applying finish to a project. Using the pieces of wood from the project assures that the finish result won't be hit or miss. Prep the sample pieces the same as the project.


----------



## MichiganJim (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone, yep, cutting corners trying to save money. I don't normally stain so I wasn't prepaired to buy a lot of different colors to sample them.

*Is the Java a bit red? Can I go over my current situation with it?* I have a couple of sampled from yesterday stained the same as the table, I will give staining over it with java a go.

There is a time crunch, but I have a few extra days I could potentially push back delivery so I'm not completely screwed.

Thanks again for the prompt responses. I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

wahoo +3 and or Contact Charles Neil the best finish guy out there.


----------



## MichiganJim (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks again guys. 
Any idea why it's not as dark as the samples shown on their website?

Again, my fault. You don't learn unless you fall down sometimes. Time to pick myself up.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

This is what I use to get the colors I want.

http://charlesneilwoodworking.3dcartstores.com/Charles-Neils-Custom-Colors--pdf-download-version_p_298.html


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Don't make it worse by experimenting on the table, get some scraps, stain them, then try different things.


----------



## MichiganJim (Nov 6, 2013)

> Don t make it worse by experimenting on the table, get some scraps, stain them, then try different things.
> 
> - Rick M


definitely not going to. Already had a sample from yesterday, made in the small amount of time between staining the table and freaking out.

I'm going to divide it up with blue tape and try some things right now. I also picked up some java at woodcraft this morning.

If you guys want to follow along I'll be venting on twitter. @RivertownWood

I'll also update here later today

Jim


----------



## MichiganJim (Nov 6, 2013)

Did some tests with my sample. Included extra coats of the Rosewood I already started, as well as just applying Java over the Rosewood, and along those lines also including the different levels of sanding down the Rosewood finish.

I ended up going with a brushed on gel stain of java over top of brushing it on and not wiping it down with a rag let it be a thicker coat. It lets it's become a really deep brown with a red tint. I'll post some pictures once dry and then also after I apply armorseal.

Thanks again for the help guys.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Got photos ?


----------



## MichiganJim (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks good thanks for the photos


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

You passed the audition, Congratulations!


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

that is a great look on red oak….GF rosewood under Java. I'll have to try that.


----------



## MichiganJim (Nov 6, 2013)

> Looks good thanks for the photos
> 
> - a1Jim


Of course



> You passed the audition, Congratulations!
> 
> - waho6o9


baahahaha



> that is a great look on red oak….GF rosewood under Java. I ll have to try that.
> 
> - bbasiaga


it's actually really, really nice. Happy accident I'd say. The Arm-R-Seal is looking really great as well.

I still hate finishing. lol


----------



## MichiganJim (Nov 6, 2013)

Had a few blotches on the top, trying to even out using the gel stain as a glaze.

This staining thing, I tell you what…..


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

Well done.. layering colors works quite well…


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 27, 2016)

man, the end result looks fantastic! what did you end up doing?


----------



## MichiganJim (Nov 6, 2013)

> man, the end result looks fantastic! what did you end up doing?
> 
> - buckbuster31


So I did one coat









of GF Rosewood water based stain, then a thick ish brushed on coat of GF Java gel stain without wiping it off. Then an arm-r-seal top coat.


----------



## TarHeelz (Sep 13, 2012)

For those of you using GF *gel *stains, let me recommend a Georgian Cherry coat under a coat of Java as an alternative to Rosewood.

Good stuff.


----------



## MichiganJim (Nov 6, 2013)

Finished and delivered!



















Also, stopped by Live Edge Detroit for some material for my next project. Check em out if you find yourself near Troy, MI


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks super Jim


----------



## MichiganJim (Nov 6, 2013)

Here is a build video I did for this project.

Thanks again for all the help everyone.





View on YouTube


----------

